# ISO low cal/fat Tilapia recipes



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

Hi, looking for some low calerie and fat Tilapia recipes, we like the fish but I do like a bit of flavor, don't want to do it up just plain. also any ideas for a low cal/fat fish crisp?


----------



## grumblebee (May 10, 2006)

An easy way to make fat free "fried" fish is to bake it. Mix 1/4 cup egg substitute with 2 tbsp milk. In a seperate, shallow dish, mix together 1/2 cup penko *or *instant mashed potato flakes (it depends on the texture you want) with a bit of salt and pepper. Dip fresh filets of fish in egg mixture, then crumbs, then repeat. Put the coated fish on a baking sheet and spray with non-stick cooking spray. Bake at 325 for about 15 minutes. 

Serve this with a homemade low fat horseradish cream or tartar sauce and some baked sweet potato fries. A delicious, low fat meal that is simple! 

- - - 

Other options for really nice tilapia (and other fish recipes) is just to simply poach the fish and then serve it with a really flavour sauce. Roasted red pepper, salsa, pesto, kalamata olive tepenade... really, the possibilities are endless and poached fish can go with ANYTHING.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

okay here's where i show my ignorance, bare in mind i only started eating seafood a year or two ago... What is penko and which out of it and the potato have a crisper texture. And (really feeling stupid here...) how does one poach a fish?


----------



## Yakuta (May 10, 2006)

Poaching Fish or Chicken is to cook it in a simmering flavored broth.  You can use chicken stock with wine, fresh herbs, garlic, black pepper and then let it come to a boil.  Once the stock comes to a boil, you reduce it and gently simmer the fish in it.  Since this technique uses no oil it's healthy. 

Panko are Japanese style bread crumbs and are crispier and lighter than the regular version sold in grocery stores.  

A few other recipes are listed below

Cook them in a parchment paper or in foil. Take a fairly large peice of parchment or foil and fold it in half.  Place the fish fillets in the parchment little to the side.  Add fresh herbs of your choice, garlic, zest of orange or lime or lemon, squeeze of a lemon, salt and cracked pepper and tiny bit of olive oil.  Fold the parchment or foil and then make a packet by pinching or folding the edges until you have a nicely secured packet. 

Place them in a pan and bake in a preheated over (400) for 20 minutes.  The parchment will turn brown (it's O.K.).  Cut the parchment and check to ensure fish is nice and flaky prior to serving. 


Another way I cook my tilapia fillets is as follows:

Tilapia fillets
Blackened spice mixture (Mixture of dry thyme, oregano, black pepper, tiny bit of sugar, salt, paprika and cayanne - about a tsp each)
Sprinkle it liberally on the flesh of the fish. 

Add 1 tbsp of oil in a pan (I use non-stick for fish).  Add the fillets spice side down in the hot oil so that it forms a spice crust.  Reduce the heat and cook it through. 

Serve with steamed veggies and a lemon wedge


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

Have you ever heard of a recipe with it in foil with mayonaise? My grandmother was just telling me she tried it in BC but doesn't know what else was in it but that it was really good.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2006)

We like pan-seared fish. Simply rub your fish with olive oil, season with S&P and a sprinkling of Cajun Seasoning. Put in hot non-stick pan with 2-3 tbls olive oil. Sear on one side until golden, then flip and do the other side. Do not overcook.
Remove from skillet, and squeeze a bit of fresh lemon juice. Serve with tartar sauce, dill sauce, or other. 
If your fillets are thin, as some of the frozen bagged ones are, roll them up and fasten with a toothpick, or lay one on top of the other, and treat as one piece of fish. Either of these methods will enable you to get a good sear without overcooking your fish.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2006)

Trip, if you are looking low fat, stay away from the mayo one. I am not sure about tilapia (is that snapper?) but I suspect it is an oilier fish. I have made that one just baking it and basting it with garlic butter (not so low fat, sorry!). 

If you are looking to do lower fat, try sole or pickerel (walleye). Use 1/3 cup fine bread crumbs and 1/3 cup grated parmesan (Kraft is perfect here) and mix these up for your breading. Use a little olive oil and whisk in some dijon mustard (a tsp or so) and brush this on the fillets. Then bread them with the crumb/parmesan mixture. Put extra on the top and then drizzle the rest of the oil/mustard mixture over the fillets and bake them in the oven for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## grumblebee (May 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Trip, if you are looking low fat, stay away from the mayo one. I am not sure about tilapia (is that snapper?) but I suspect it is an oilier fish.


 
Tilapia is actually really very healthy and virtually fat free. It is similar to haddock and cod (in terms of taste, texture and calories). 

*Trip*- I like using the panko when I make the crispy fish bake. I think it gives it a nicer texture. My mom uses the potato flakes and I've had it and it is still good... but again, I prefer the panko. (you can find it in the asian section of most large grocery stores and in asian markets... it looks sort of like course breadcrumbs and comes in a bag)

For more recipes, try this link: http://ag.arizona.edu/azaqua/ista/recipes.htm There are tons of tilapia recipes.

You may also want to try tilapia ceviche. It's quite healthy and low in fat, but very flavourful: http://www.southbeachdiet.com/recipes/cherry-snapper-ceviche.asp


----------



## Gretchen (May 11, 2006)

Look for a recipe for a tomato based sauce that is often used for snapper--my memory can't get it right now--starts with "v".  It would be very good with tilapia and very healthy.  I'll find it for you--and me.


----------



## Trip (May 11, 2006)

Heh  Heh Heh, started the whole tilapia thing, overhere its not one of the most common fish... I'm just trying to keep the whole weight watchers thing from getting boring, once I have the recipe I'll figure out how many points it is then work it into a day...


----------

